# Kid's Umbilical Cord - how long until it falls off?



## Mike at Capra Vista

I'm sure it probably varies a lot, but just wondering how soon I should expect my buckling's dried umbilical cord to fall off. He is 4 weeks now and the cord is dry, about an inch long and no sign of infection.

Mike


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

On my kids they usually fall off around 4-6 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, that is about right.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thanks!
I guess it will fall off any time now.


----------



## bamaherd

Our ND kids lost theirs at 5 weeks


----------



## Goat_Scout

Our calves and goat kids typically lose their umbilical cords in the first couple weeks, but I have had a few that prefer to hold on to them for just a little while longer!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

So ..... he's 7 weeks old now and the darn thing is still there!


----------



## goat girls

How long is it?


----------



## Goat_Scout

There's not any swelling around the area, right?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

goat girls said:


> How long is it?


About an inch.



Goat_Scout said:


> There's not any swelling around the area, right?


No swelling.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## toth boer goats

A pic would help.

Is it dry and brittle or still a bit flesh like?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So long as it's dry and looks normal I would be too worried


----------



## Goatzrule

Agreed with everything mentioned. It should fall off soon


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I have had to cut one or two off that were still on at a few months old. They were hard as a stick and only about an inch long. I cut the stick like protrusion as close to the skin as I safely could.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Finally! Umbilical cord disappeared on his 8 week birthday. 

(no more "ick" factor when I pick him up)


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------

